# Ground Control Jacks



## Rmk2001800 (Apr 17, 2011)

Anyone have experience With them- would like to put them on my outback travel trailer


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

What do you mean ground control jacks? If your trailer is new and you add something to your frame, make sure that don't void your warranty.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's a link to a webpage about the hardware. Looks pretty neat if it can be effectively installed on the Outback frame. I would want to see an existing installation on a similar trailer first ....

Ground Effect


----------



## Kapnkirk (Mar 2, 2012)

Bill & Kate said:


> Here's a link to a webpage about the hardware. Looks pretty neat if it can be effectively installed on the Outback frame. I would want to see an existing installation on a similar trailer first ....
> 
> Ground Effect


Bill and Kate

If you really want to go this route I would definitely contact the manufacturer because i remember the frame is the deciding factor, I think a normal frame may not have the strength to support leveling that way, I saw one of those systems on a RV at the Jacksonville RV show last year and it was interesting , if we had gone the 5th wheel route I would definitely have bought the 5th wheel that had that system, but I wanted to keep my Lance truck camper too so went the Outback TT.

Good luck with the research and keep us informed, I will be interested in what you find out.

Keith


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Rmk2001800 said:


> Anyone have experience With them- would like to put them on my outback travel trailer


----------



## mcsquid86 (Jul 27, 2012)

Rmk2001800 said:


> Anyone have experience With them- would like to put them on my outback travel trailer


I bought these for mine:
http://www.ultra-fab.com/new_detail2.cfm?productid=5
I haven't put them on yet. I'm waiting for my warranty to get closer to running out, just in case it voids the warranty.


----------

